# Result of boredom...



## mdnky (Dec 5, 2003)

Was really bored today, so I decided to do a site that was...well interesting.  Since I'm still stuck outta my Mac, I was only able to test it on IE6/Moz1.5 under XP.  Works under Moz, but IE boggles part of it.

 Let me know how it works for you, this was a quickie so it still needs alot of work.

http://homepage.mac.com/mdnky/trial/main.html


----------



## mr. k (Dec 5, 2003)

Safari (1.0 at least) doesn't treat background: url(...) top left or top right correctly, so in jaguar the little window looks real shitty with the yellow going right to the blue.
But interesting...


----------



## Sogni (Dec 5, 2003)

Wow, this is funny! I did the same thing for a "what to do" page that I kinda dont use anymore. Except I had stickies calling a database and displaying the info as if it really was a desktop. Dock icons worked too. Nothing animated tho.


----------



## The Memory Hole (Dec 6, 2003)

Wow. That's pretty cool looking IMHO.


----------



## toast (Dec 6, 2003)

It's fun, indeed, I like it


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 6, 2003)

You should have some text pop up when you mouse over items in the Dock. 

That's pretty cool!


----------



## mdnky (Dec 6, 2003)

The yellow was there for me to test how well the divs were lining up.  Sounds like Safari is doing what IE6 is with that window.  Anyone care to post a shot of Safari?


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 6, 2003)

Safari 1.1 (v100) screenshot:

(just to note, my font is set to Futura 14pt in Safari, and it likes to use that for the serif font, so my text will look a bit different)


----------



## MikeXpop (Dec 10, 2003)

One thing to note, with my browser size (~800x600) the time bleeds with one other menu item. I'm not sure how you'd be able to fix that though. Other than that, wow. Impressive.

Also, perhaps you'd like to try getting javascript to tell the time for you. Can't wait to see what that evolves into (if it in fact does evolve into something).


----------



## mr. k (Dec 10, 2003)

here is the problem I was talking about earlier on safari v85.5, jaguar...


----------



## Captain Code (Dec 10, 2003)

Cool  Works great on Safari 1.1.1(v100.1)


----------



## mdnky (Dec 10, 2003)

MikeXpop said:
			
		

> One thing to note, with my browser size (~800x600) the time bleeds with one other menu item. I'm not sure how you'd be able to fix that though. Other than that, wow. Impressive.
> 
> Also, perhaps you'd like to try getting javascript to tell the time for you. Can't wait to see what that evolves into (if it in fact does evolve into something).



I figured the site would be somewhat useless in anything under 1024x768 full screen.

I was working on some pure CSS dropdowns, so the number of items in the top menu have been consilidated a bit which would help.  Still gotta figure out some workarounds on it before I post that though, and do some more work with it.

Planning on using CGI or PHP for the time if I ever move it to a proper server.  Right now it's just on the hosting provided with my .Mac account.


----------



## mdnky (Dec 10, 2003)

mr. k said:
			
		

> here is the problem I was talking about earlier on safari v85.5, jaguar...



Ok, it's doing the same thing as IE5 Mac is.  Well, Camino (0.7.0) dislays right.


----------



## MikeXpop (Dec 11, 2003)

mdnky said:
			
		

> I figured the site would be somewhat useless in anything under 1024x768 full screen.
> 
> I was working on some pure CSS dropdowns, so the number of items in the top menu have been consilidated a bit which would help.  Still gotta figure out some workarounds on it before I post that though, and do some more work with it.
> 
> Planning on using CGI or PHP for the time if I ever move it to a proper server.  Right now it's just on the hosting provided with my .Mac account.


 Yeah. I hate using full screen (no room for my buddy list!), and it's hard to get more screen space when you're on an iBook with a Rage card. Still, it looks quite fancy.

Some other random suggestions I have to make:

Make the apple clickable! Perfect place for an "about this site" link   
change the finder graphic so it's up front, or at least on "Aqua" instead of "graphite". It will make it look a lot better.

That's all the suggestions I have for now. Once again, looks great


----------



## mdnky (Dec 11, 2003)

MikeXpop said:
			
		

> Yeah. I hate using full screen (no room for my buddy list!), and it's hard to get more screen space when you're on an iBook with a Rage card. Still, it looks quite fancy.
> 
> Some other random suggestions I have to make:
> 
> ...



Thanks, the clickable apple menu is in the plans, just have other things to figure out first before I can get that working.  Goal is to use nothing but CSS and XHTML in this, the image map for the dock is just a temp thing till I can do it right...just gotta figure out how to make them bounce.  Had some ideas, seen some things floating around which might help, but nothing too solid yet.


----------



## Arden (Dec 13, 2003)

Looks really cool!  Quite an interesting design... based on the best, of course. 

A couple issues:  I've got the same alignment problem in IE 5 for 9.2 that you've got, though NS 7 displays it fine.  I also see no Dock.  And the highlight around "mdnky" grows by about 4 pixels when I click on it.  Also, I get some weird things when I scroll through the text with my mouse's trackball (yes, you read that right)... I think it has to do with the overflow.  This works, of course, but you could also put in some sort of Javascript scroller.  Or not.  Just a thought...

Just for grins, I ran it through the W3 validator, and it came back as XHTML valid but had 1 error for CSS which I'm not sure I understand anyway.  I was thinking you should put the valid icons in the popup for "mdnky" or the Apple logo, so you show that your site is valid but don't ruin your format.


----------

